# Goats keep sleeping on their pee, bedding



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

Hello All,

My wife and I recently added to our little hobby farm by adopting 2 sibling toggenburg/saanen goats.

We have built them a 15 x 12ft enclosure out of an old wooden shed we had with a wooden raised floor. They currently have a 25 x 28ft fenced in pen outside and about 4 acres of fields to graze in during the day and into the evening.

We are new at this and need a little advice when it comes to bedding and soiling.

We put down pine shavings on the floor of the enclosure/barn and hay on top of the 2 raised bunks we built inside.

They seem to be peeing on the bedding and hay and then sleeping on top of their pee.

I clean the barn out twice a week and deep clean and scrub every forth time.

I have tried leaving areas with no straw or bedding (under the bunks, where they were sleeping) but they just keep finding a spot to pee on then sleeping on it .. is this normal or is there something I am doing wrong?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!
That is pretty normal, instinctively they are walking from one place to another constantly, so soiling bedding happens. There are some threads on here, by others, about training the goats to go outside or in a litter box.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome, fellow goat lovers! Nice to meet you! I have heard that animals "know" how to make themselves a warm bed by adding nitrogen (pee) to carbon (straw, hay, saw dust), and then happily lie down on it. (Pigs have even been seen chewing the hay/straw first, then pee on it, to make it really soft and warm.) But, maybe we humans have somewhat higher demands on hygien!

It seems to me as if you are heading for a semi-permanent bedding. I am not at all used to that. If you try to get a real permanent bed for them, I think concrete will make a better bottom than wood. Wood sucks moisture, and this makes the bed bad, as you might have noticed.

It seems to me as if you have happened to choose a rather labour-intensive system. In my opinion, you should try to make it easy on yourself, for several reasons: Live animals have to be taken care of no matter how sick you are. And, if the care is easy and quick, you will get more time left for the real purpose of having goats: Be with them! 

Ontario, in winter of course you need a good warm shelter. Ask people in here who have experience from dirt floors plus a permanent bedding. I only know of concrete, which is good, but rather expensive.

Ask again if my answer was unclear or incomplete!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you using hay or straw? Hay will soak up the pee and straw will not. You could try a thicker layer of shavings or get wood stove pellets and then put a good layer of straw over that. It won't stop the peeing but should help with them not having a wet underside.


----------



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks for the reply!

The wooden goat structure was planning on being our permanent goat home, but I hope I am understanding correctly that the wooden floor is not ideal because it absorbs moisture. Any ideas on what I could do to add on or modify ? The goat house is on raised posts about a foot off the ground and went I do scrub the floors , there is venting for the water to drain. The building itself is actually over a 100 years old and made from what I believe to be oak and maple, so there is little concern from my part on the strength or durability of the wood itself. I do plan to eventually ( down the road as we did just buy this 130 year old farm) to build a new barn to obviously get more farm friends. Is there anything I can do in the mean time?

As well, can I pick your brain on a few other things such as diet, training to go outside, bedding and so on?


----------



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Are you using hay or straw? Hay will soak up the pee and straw will not. You could try a thicker layer of shavings or get wood stove pellets and then put a good layer of straw over that. It won't stop the peeing but should help with them not having a wet underside.


I am currently using pine shavings with hay on top


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get straw. Using hay just holds the moisture.


----------



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

Token pics of the goats!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Rubber mat put down over the wood will keep the wood from soaking the urine. That will let the pine shavings do their job.


----------



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Rubber mat put down over the wood will keep the wood from soaking the urine. That will let the pine shavings do their job.


Would lime help absorb the moisture?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Nich&Kyle said:


> Would lime help absorb the moisture?


Lime would probably start eating the wooden floor.
Do you absolutely need the bedding? @NigerianDwarfOwner707 has a new goat house with only rubber mats. I understand you will need warm bedding for sleep in cold weather. Right now something different while you brainstorm?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Are you using hay or straw? Hay will soak up the pee and straw will not.


??? I have the opposite experience.


Nich&Kyle said:


> ... the wooden floor is not ideal because it absorbs moisture.


This is if you try to build up a permanent bed on it. If you just sweep off the material, including pearls and pee, as often as you have the energy, then most probably they will soon notice that peeing on this surface will soak their legs and bellies, which they usually detest.

But this does not solve your problem of making things nice and cosy for them in winter...

Did you say OAK and MAPLE??? I am deeply impressed! Imagine, how people in older times worked, and what a knowledge they had! What was the original purpose of this building? Maybe it is possible to continue a tradition?

Nice pictures! Your place looks nice and dry, I almost get the impression that it drains without any human help! That puts the whole matter in a totally other aspect!!! Maybe the people constructing it knew things that I don't? :what:

I think we might, just might, drown you in questions if you share more photos, and maybe, just maybe, someone here comes up with the best solution for you - perhaps even in time for you to make your preparations for winter!

I think we might be able to help more if you can show us more of your constructions. I can not see so well your hay feeder, is it outdoors? Then you will get the poop outdoors, for good and bad.

Your place looks so fresh and new, I would hate to think it gets soaked in stinking ammonia in only three months!


Nich&Kyle said:


> As well, can I pick your brain on a few other things such as diet, training to go outside, bedding and so on?


You will be very welcome! Have you perhaps already searched a bit on this forum? You are not the only one pondering about such things!!!


Nich&Kyle said:


> Would lime help absorb the moisture?


I am afraid lime might irritate the goats' skins. Straw or something must be put on top. As far as I know, lime is used for getting rid of unwished-for microbes.

I know cows who love their rubber mats. Some tarp might also do the job to separate the wood from the ammonia and moist. Have a look, perhaps the previous owner has put on some lacquer?

Good luck with your new family members, and with your new farm! See how much you can find out about its history, people building up a place usually try their best to make things durable.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Lime would probably start eating the wooden floor.
> Do you absolutely need the bedding? @NigerianDwarfOwner707 has a new goat house with only rubber mats. I understand you will need warm bedding for sleep in cold weather. Right now something different while you brainstorm?


Thanks for tagging me.

Yes, I have a barn with a raised wooden floor. I actually just tried this new rubber mat that works great, and it's softer on them to walk and sleep on. Mine are litter box trained. The whole floor is rubber matted, and in one corner I have the bottom of a plastic dog transport crate filled with shavings. They only pee in there, and won't sleep in it unless they enjoy the feeling of right after it's been changed with new shavings. In the winter time, I make only a certain section of a shed bedded. I still have a litter box, but goats are notoriously known to pee where there is bedding. You take bedding away, they don't usually pee there. So I make a certain "sleep spot" with a small amount of bedding, big enough to keep them warm. You could do this in any season if you don't wish to litter box train them, simply make only a section of your barn bedded. This, at the very least makes cleaning easier for you.

However, if you want to stick with your method then just make sure you have a thick layer of pine shavings and then put STRAW, not hay, on top. Straw will let the urine flow right through and it will only make the shavings wet. To clean, just shush away the straw and scoop up the shavings. Most of the straw can be salvaged.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

May I point out that NigerianDwarfOwner707 has a very good contact with her goats. :inlove:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> May I point out that NigerianDwarfOwner707 has a very good contact with her goats. :inlove:


Aw, thank you! I try!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Only wanted to warn a newcomer that all this litter box training takes time! :inlove:

(Time that might not be available if trying to get a just bought farm into working trim!)


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Only wanted to warn a newcomer that all this litter box training takes time! :inlove:
> 
> (Time that might not be available if trying to get a just bought farm into working trim!)


Actually I have a friend who just started to use a litter box after the exact same situation as the OP, and her goats got it immediately once she removed all bedding. I wouldn't even call it training, I had to do nothing, my goats did it for themselves when they didn't have bedding, my friend's goats peed only in their litter box immediately as well.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You can use Sweet PDZ to help with the odor and it does help keep it dryer a bit. I have wood floors in my temporary barn and I use a thick layer of shavings but no hay or straw. I scoop up the wet shavings every day sprinkle PDZ over the wet area and then put more shavings down. It's been working for now but the flooring will need to be replaced when the barn is finished if it can be salvaged, I'll let it get dry for a couple weeks then seal it with Thompson deck sealer. That is one thing you could do before the floor is ruined. Water seal it then after its really really dry and aired out (which will take a few days) put the shavings down again in one corner to litter train them.
Welcome to the forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very good advice, welcome.


----------



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

Wow, thank you everyone for the great advice.

As for the goat the structure, the maple floors, the pen etc... so this place was established 130 years ago and was the general store, carriage house, post office, entertainment area and hotel for a small place called Point Alexander. So the goat house as we have come to call it , was one of 10 that were the "hotel" bunks back in the early 1900's. I have included pics.

So the floors are all milled wood that has been whitewashed used lime, calcium carbonate and water, sorta an oldschool lacquer.

I have a feeder built outside out of livestock fencing and one inside as well.

Any additional advice or guidance is much appreciated.

As well, so will they stop sleeping in there pee ? And can I wash them down , as they have yellow stains and I dont want their skin getting irritated.

Thanks again all !


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like a goat jail.lol Nice condo. I bet they love that blackberry!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I do the same I have a raised wooden floor with deep pine shavings. I use PDZ you can get it at tractor supply. I use a dust pan to scoop up pee shavings and the sprinkle some sweet smelling PDZ over it and cover it back up with dry shavings. It works great. I don’t believe mine would only owe there. They have peed on their hard bed and on their hard clean ramp that leads into their barn. So must be they aren’t that picky?!


----------



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Looks like a goat jail.lol Nice condo. I bet they love that blackberry!


Hahaha. They share the condo with my roosters and hens .. so it's a split rent kinda deal .. but they do have the double bunk option so they seem happy


----------



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

elvis&oliver said:


> I do the same I have a raised wooden floor with deep pine shavings. I use PDZ you can get it at tractor supply. I use a dust pan to scoop up pee shavings and the sprinkle some sweet smelling PDZ over it and cover it back up with dry shavings. It works great. I don't believe mine would only owe there. They have peed on their hard bed and on their hard clean ramp that leads into their barn. So must be they aren't that picky?!


SWEET ! well I'm not too worried about the wood floors as they have lasted this long .. so in gonna go with the barn lime , diatomaceous earth or PDZ.. either way I'm sure it will work out.. they seem pretty content at the moment with all the raspberry bushes they have to eat


----------



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

They are out grazing about 4-5 hours a day plus a flake each per day ... is that too much?


----------



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Looks like a goat jail.lol Nice condo. I bet they love that blackberry!


Hahah this will be painted to reflect a more... innocent barn/farm life... they seem happy and have become really affectionate towards me and my family .


----------



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

So I have noticed Jeremy sneezing quite a bit ... is this normal? Both grazing and in his pen.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nich&Kyle said:


> So I have noticed Jeremy sneezing quite a bit ... is this normal? Both grazing and in his pen.


Did you add anything new to floors/bedding of your barn yet?

Any runny nose, runny eyes, coughing, or raspy breathing?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Nich&Kyle said:


> Hahah this will be painted to reflect a more... innocent barn/farm life... they seem happy and have become really affectionate towards me and my family .


Just the first thought, looking at the window. Really is a nice bungalow! 
Maybe a little dust bothering him.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

If they stay inside that low fence, they do feel good! No need for excursions. 

When they are full, they will stop eating, and lie down to cud. Peaceful! 


Nich&Kyle said:


> they seem happy and have become really affectionate towards me and my family .


Reciprocative, I hope?


----------



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Did you add anything new to floors/bedding of your barn yet?
> 
> Any runny nose, runny eyes, coughing, or raspy breathing?


None of the above , he sneezes when he is out grazing I noticed, only grass and raspberry bushes. No other symptoms.


----------



## Nich&Kyle (Jun 25, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> If they stay inside that low fence, they do feel good! No need for excursions.
> 
> When they are full, they will stop eating, and lie down to cud. Peaceful!
> Reciprocative, I hope?


Hahaha well of course... Rhonda is very curious and follows me around, they are very smart creatures.


----------



## Motherof5 (Apr 17, 2019)

Welcome to the group. So much great information here. We have 2 pygmies and thought it was strange as well when they pee on their bedding. I was told it's to keep them warm. Yuk! 
We use a sand from tractor supply that absorbs the smell. Works wonderful. Our goats are our garage so they have a cement floor. In summer we use moving blankets in place of straw on the floor. They use it as a pee pee pad. Everyday other day I pull it out and hose it off. Replace it with a clean one. Keeps the smell down along with the special sand underneath. 
We have dogs







that hand out with the goats in the daytime. So we put the dog beds in there with them. Well the goats use the dog beds at night! Funny to see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Georgia Girl (May 18, 2018)

Nich&Kyle said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> The wooden goat structure was planning on being our permanent goat home, but I hope I am understanding correctly that the wooden floor is not ideal because it absorbs moisture. Any ideas on what I could do to add on or modify ? The goat house is on raised posts about a foot off the ground and went I do scrub the floors , there is venting for the water to drain. The building itself is actually over a 100 years old and made from what I believe to be oak and maple, so there is little concern from my part on the strength or durability of the wood itself. I do plan to eventually ( down the road as we did just buy this 130 year old farm) to build a new barn to obviously get more farm friends. Is there anything I can do in the mean time?
> 
> As well, can I pick your brain on a few other things such as diet, training to go outside, bedding and so on?


I think a dirt floor with a good layer of sand is the best for flooring.


----------



## ArcticExile (Jul 4, 2019)

Nich&Kyle said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> The wooden goat structure was planning on being our permanent goat home, but I hope I am understanding correctly that the wooden floor is not ideal because it absorbs moisture. Any ideas on what I could do to add on or modify ? The goat house is on raised posts about a foot off the ground and went I do scrub the floors , there is venting for the water to drain. The building itself is actually over a 100 years old and made from what I believe to be oak and maple, so there is little concern from my part on the strength or durability of the wood itself. I do plan to eventually ( down the road as we did just buy this 130 year old farm) to build a new barn to obviously get more farm friends. Is there anything I can do in the mean time?
> 
> As well, can I pick your brain on a few other things such as diet, training to go outside, bedding and so on?


I don't know if it's a good idea but we painted the bottom of our goat shed with truck bed liner. Seems to be working to help keep moisture from sinking in to the wood floor. We already had the raised shed on our property so decided to use it instead of building new although dirt floor sounds best, it wasn't an option for us.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ArcticExile said:


> I don't know if it's a good idea but we painted the bottom of our goat shed with truck bed liner. Seems to be working to help keep moisture from sinking in to the wood floor. We already had the raised shed on our property so decided to use it instead of building new although dirt floor sounds best, it wasn't an option for us.


Good idea, I haven't jeard that one before. It should be okay, unless goats can peel it off.


----------



## jodane (Apr 18, 2017)

How do you litter box train a goat? I'd love to hear the process of how this is done. How much time does it typically take to accomplish training? Do the kids learn from their mama or do you need to train each kid? I was totally under the impression that goats were not litter box trainable since they poo everywhere.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ArcticExile said:


> I don't know if it's a good idea but we painted the bottom of our goat shed with truck bed liner. Seems to be working to help keep moisture from sinking in to the wood floor. We already had the raised shed on our property so decided to use it instead of building new although dirt floor sounds best, it wasn't an option for us.


Probably a good idea for usual wood, but the thread starter has got a floor from OAK!!

And be very welcome, @ArticExile!

@jodane I have only house trained some goats, and it was as easy as with a dog, just see to it that they do not get any much chances to do it wrong. For a litter box I actually do not know, I will read descriptions with great interest, thanks for asking!


----------



## Sallie Mayer (May 15, 2019)

I am using wading pools in my goat pen. The flooring is rubber matting over cement and some areas are worn from the previous equine residents. I was constantly battling the smell. My goats peed all over the area because the chickens liked to come in and scratch/spread the bedding. These pools are working really well. I add pine shavings and then straw. You can see the straw set aside to be used again. It is easy to pull the pools out and rinse them well when needed. 
As soon as I put these in the pen, my goats started using them. We still get the occasional pee spot, mostly from bad aim, but for the most part the urine is contained and my goat pen is a much more pleasant place to visit. Now, if we could find a way to contain the poop...


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Sallie Mayer said:


> View attachment 159301
> View attachment 159303
> View attachment 159305
> View attachment 159301
> ...


I do the same thing with the bottoms of plastic dog transport crates. I almost used pools, but had the crates already.


----------



## Sallie Mayer (May 15, 2019)

@NigerianDwarfOwner707 I saw that in your earlier post and my idea came from you! I wanted something bigger so they can snuggle together in the winter. I will probably use more bedding then. Two of the pools are 4' diameter and the smaller one, for the babies, is probably 30" diameter.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sallie Mayer said:


> Two of the pools are 4' diameter and the smaller one, for the babies, is probably 30" diameter.


onder: 120 cm - 75 cm ... onder::bookgoat:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Sallie Mayer said:


> @NigerianDwarfOwner707 I saw that in your earlier post and my idea came from you! I wanted something bigger so they can snuggle together in the winter. I will probably use more bedding then. Two of the pools are 4' diameter and the smaller one, for the babies, is probably 30" diameter.


Yes having room to snuggle is important! Two of mine can fit into the dog crates (they are the EXTRA EXTRA LARGE ones). Pools are a great idea, really creative on your part!


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

Nich&Kyle said:


> Wow, thank you everyone for the great advice.
> 
> As for the goat the structure, the maple floors, the pen etc... so this place was established 130 years ago and was the general store, carriage house, post office, entertainment area and hotel for a small place called Point Alexander. So the goat house as we have come to call it , was one of 10 that were the "hotel" bunks back in the early 1900's. I have included pics.
> 
> ...


My floors are wooden. I just covered it in sheet of Lino. I don't use any bedding. Every morning I sweep up the poop and mop up the pee leaving it clean. I built raised sleeping shelves for them also covered in Lino. They sleep on the shelves where they poop but never pee. Again shelves are cleaned daily. So far no issues.

Webcam pic of girls on top sleeping shelf at night . They have three levels that they alternate sleeping on they only pee on the floor


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Drmike said:


> Webcam pic of girls on top sleeping shelf at night . They have three levels that they alternate sleeping on they only pee on the floor


Very nice shelves! The microphone also for the web camera? Very nice, you can both see and hear them? And VERY nice to see goats with horns in this forum!


----------



## Sallie Mayer (May 15, 2019)

Love the shelves! Looks like your goats do too. Hmmmmmm...I have room for shelves...


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Drmike said:


> My floors are wooden. I just covered it in sheet of Lino. I don't use any bedding. Every morning I sweep up the poop and mop up the pee leaving it clean. I built raised sleeping shelves for them also covered in Lino. They sleep on the shelves where they poop but never pee. Again shelves are cleaned daily. So far no issues.
> 
> Webcam pic of girls on top sleeping shelf at night . They have three levels that they alternate sleeping on they only pee on the floor


Lino, Linoleum? Nothing to soak up the pee at all?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

If you want the goats to pee outdoors, I guess it is a good idea to have a surface that soaks their legs indoors.


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

Sallie Mayer said:


> Love the shelves! Looks like your goats do too. Hmmmmmm...I have room for shelves...


Yes they really like them.

They jump play from floor to each shelf then across to water cover shelf then over to shelf covering feeder.

It's like a mini playground for them plus it creates a lot more real estate


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Lino, Linoleum? Nothing to soak up the pee at all?


They only pee on the floor during the night which I mop every morning.

They never sleep on the floor

People always comment that goat house is very clean as are the goats.

The floor is wet in the morning before I mop it but we're not talking puddles of pee nor the whole floor they tend to pee in one spot. But I am going to try that potty training thing about having a spot of straw for encouraging peeing on

I Figured them sleeping on pee soaked bedding is less desirable ...no matter how absorbent. But I am unsure if they will need bedding in the winter for warmth?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Drmike said:


> They only pee on the floor during the night which I mop every morning.
> 
> They never sleep on the floor
> 
> ...


Mine are litter trained. Easiest thing I've ever done. In one area where they pee most you can put down some pine shavings (straw will not do you any good, it doesn't soak up pee). I actually put down a plastic dog crate bottom where the bedding is to make for easy cleaning, but I know someone on the forum that just used baby pools. You can be creative, but having a bottom that you can literally just take and dump is really helpful.

I couldn't imagine mopping pee up every day. I think you're causing yourself to do more work than is needed.

I've found that goats only pee where there is bedding (when they have bedding).

In a separate area, I have a ledge, I put down shavings and a layer of straw for warmth in the winter. They still pee there though, because wherever there is bedding they pee. But less, not like they do in their litter box.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I sweep up and remove poop every morning, take a scrub brush and hot soapy water to the occasional pee spots on my wooden floor. I couldn't imagine leaving filth on the floors. In no way do I see any cleaning of goat excrement as adding more work on myself. I see it as being sanitary.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> ... having a bottom that you can literally just take and dump is really helpful.


Yes. I think there must be ways to lighten the work burden of Drmike!


NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> ... wherever there is bedding they pee.


I think they simply dislike it when their legs get wet.


NigerianNewbie said:


> I sweep up and remove poop every morning, take a scrub brush and hot soapy water to the occasional pee spots on my wooden floor. I couldn't imagine leaving filth on the floors. In no way do I see any cleaning of goat excrement as adding more work on myself. I see it as being sanitary.


But there must be easier ways? 
onder:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

My dry lot is 100 foot x 4 sides, (400 feet of fencing wire) hard packed, brick like, clay dirt. I can actually sweep it as well. I use a dog pooper scoop to gather up the poop piles into a wagon, this goes into a compost pile. Seldom do my goats pee the floor unless it has been raining most of the day and they are kept in from the field. (they have a rotational sectioned off field for browsing) The goat's food containers and water buckets get washed after every use also. Every single animal I have in my care gets their excrement removed daily, food and water containers cleaned daily. It's not seen as extra work for me, I believe sanitary conditions to be an important and high priority part of animal husbandry.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Still pondering about an easier way ... onder:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> My dry lot is 100 foot x 4 sides, (400 feet of wire) hard packed, brick like, clay dirt. I can actually sweep it as well. I use a dog pooper scope to gather up the poop piles into a wagon, this goes into a compost pile. Seldom do my goats pee the floor unless it has been raining most of the day and they are kept in from the field. (they have a rotational sectioned off field for browsing) The goat's food containers and water buckets get washed after every use also. Every single animal I have in my care gets their excrement removed daily, food and water containers cleaned daily. It's not seen as extra work for me, I believe sanitary conditions to be an important and high priority part of animal husbandry.


This was very similar to my old place. We swept poops off of the clay dirt and occasionally used a pooper scooper. I liked the dustpan and broom for cleaning.

Now I still use the dustpan, but's it's rubber mats, concrete, and grass.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Since I also have dogs, pooper scoop serves dual purpose. They hold up well, mine is metal, been using it over 15 years. The broom is the one retired from the house, it will be replaced when the current broom is retired. Glad a dust pan serves your purpose.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> The broom is the one retired from the house, it will be replaced when the current broom is retired.


  Reuse! Better than recykling!


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Mine are litter trained. Easiest thing I've ever done. In one area where they pee most you can put down some pine shavings (straw will not do you any good, it doesn't soak up pee). I actually put down a plastic dog crate bottom where the bedding is to make for easy cleaning, but I know someone on the forum that just used baby pools. You can be creative, but having a bottom that you can literally just take and dump is really helpful.
> 
> I couldn't imagine mopping pee up every day. I think you're causing yourself to do more work than is needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'm going to try to toilet train them.

My goat house isn't very big it literally just takes me less than 15mins a day to fully clean. But I do worry that bedding free maybe too cold in winter.

So I'm going to try your method


----------



## Sallie Mayer (May 15, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Mine are litter trained. Easiest thing I've ever done. In one area where they pee most you can put down some pine shavings (straw will not do you any good, it doesn't soak up pee). I actually put down a plastic dog crate bottom where the bedding is to make for easy cleaning, but I know someone on the forum that just used baby pools. You can be creative, but having a bottom that you can literally just take and dump is really helpful.
> 
> I couldn't imagine mopping pee up every day. I think you're causing yourself to do more work than is needed.
> 
> ...


I use the baby pools and love it! No more pee on the floors! I put down pine shavings and then straw on top. In the morning, I remove most of the straw using two small rakes like tongs, then either scoop out the wet/poop/shavings, or if most of the shavings are wet, I just dump the whole thing. I add more shavings and put the straw back on top. I usually add a little new straw on the very top to ensure the bedding is fresh and dry. 
:7up:
The pools are very light and easy to handle. The smell in my goat house is gone and my clean up takes half the time! Also, since I have about 4" of straw over the shavings my goats can sleep comfortably and stay clean.


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I sweep up and remove poop every morning, take a scrub brush and hot soapy water to the occasional pee spots on my wooden floor. I couldn't imagine leaving filth on the floors. In no way do I see any cleaning of goat excrement as adding more work on myself. I see it as being sanitary.


This is my position too. Every morning I sweep the poop into a scoop and put it in a bucket then empty their leftover drinking water into mop bucket and mop dry the floor. Clean and refill water buckets fill hay feeder and they are good to go.

I keep chickens also and I clean their coop daily.

Perhaps if I wasn't retired and had less free time I would be forced to change method but it really takes me only 10-15 mins a day


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sallie Mayer said:


> :7up:
> The pools are very light and easy to handle. *The smell in my goat house is gone and my clean up takes half the time!* Also, since I have about 4" of straw over the shavings my goats can sleep comfortably and stay clean.


Sounds as if you have found something there! *writing down* Remains to find a nice way to keep the friends warm in winter.
onder:


----------

